# Odyssey Twisted Flatland BB Pedale



## kanguru91 (28. Januar 2007)

Hey mal ne Frage, ich will mir die Odyssey Flatlandpadles kaufen sind super leicht  hab halt nur probleme mich mit Kunststoff anzufreunden. Wenn jemand die fährt schreib kurz eure Bewertung in Sachen Gripp und vorallem Haltbarkeit.

DANKE!


----------



## KingsCrown (28. Januar 2007)

Flatland sagt eigentlich schon alles. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Dirt und Street Belastungen aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wannabe_old (28. Januar 2007)

nicht dein ernst?


----------



## AerO (28. Januar 2007)

plastikpedale sind 2007, also: JA!


----------



## wannabe_old (28. Januar 2007)

dann hör auf zu fahren bis 2008 und fahr wieder gescheites zeug


----------



## kanguru91 (28. Januar 2007)

Ich hab halt kein bock 120â¬ fÃ¼r FlyBikes pedale auszugeben, will halt was was leicht is !!!


----------



## jimbim (28. Januar 2007)

was ist denn besser:
jede woche 11 euro für die plastikdinger
oder für jahre einmal 40?


----------



## BruteX23 (28. Januar 2007)

jimbim schrieb:


> jede woche 11 euro für die plastikdinger



weißt du denn, dass die nur ne woche halten, ich meine wahrscheinlich hat das noch kein normaler mensch ausprobiert, oder?


----------



## wannabe_old (28. Januar 2007)

die wahrscheinlichkeit???!!!

plastik ist plastik. mal abgesehen vom geld, es ist auch gefählich denke ich.
klar kann mans probieren, aber schmeckt holz mit sahne?


----------



## RISE (28. Januar 2007)

Wenn du meine ehrliche Meinung hören willst: Kauf dir JCs und spar das Gewicht an ner anderen Stelle. Solche superleichten Pedale taugen meist nix, besonders nicht aus Plastik.


----------



## Tobster (28. Januar 2007)

leichte pedale: salt mg oder die alu version, ca 60 euro, super grip - halten auch gut ... bezüglich den plastik, sind auch gut, wenn man sauber und park fährt, denn halten die auch, die jungs in usa und aus fahren die ja teilweise un da halten die auch. würde dir die salt empfehlen. und holz mit sahne schmeckt wohl nich, ich werds nich ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (28. Januar 2007)

Wiegen 400g, Grip gut, Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nich viel zu sagen, bunnyhops, 180er, halten bis jetzt.


----------



## Misanthrop (29. Januar 2007)

werden in Hannover seit 5Monaten gefahren. Ausschlißlich Pedalgrinds...
Man sollte natürlich Waschbeton meden.
Aber die Dinger halten eins A.
Ich war auch schon am überlegen


----------



## wannabe_old (29. Januar 2007)

hätte das nicht gedacht, plastik ist nich grad einladend.
aber die kosten ja nur 11 euronen.
kaufen und probieren.


----------



## Knacki1 (29. Januar 2007)

mr street pro schrieb:


> hätte das nicht gedacht, plastik ist nich grad einladend.
> aber die kosten ja nur 11 euronen.
> kaufen und probieren.


-> Achse bricht blöd ab -> Kurbel im Arsch

Aber ich glaub ja auch dass se halten...


----------



## wannabe_old (29. Januar 2007)

naja, ich glaube das die achse als letztes abkackt,

ich steh dem extrem skeptisch entgegen, aber man lernt nie aus, oder?
ich warte mit sowas bis andere sich die achsen zerbrochen haben und die firmen auf die anregung eingegangen sind und speziell was in die richtung entwickeln.
freecoaster das selbe


----------



## kanguru91 (29. Januar 2007)

ich bin halt so einer der des ausprobiert und da sie nur 11  kosten is es nicht so schlimm wen sie nicht lang halten! wäre natürlich geil vorallem bei dem GEWICHT! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (29. Januar 2007)

warum soll die achse brechen? das is genauso stahl, wie bei jedem anderen pedal, ich denke das gewicht holen die wirklich beim plastik raus.


----------



## wannabe_old (29. Januar 2007)

ian schwartz fährt sie auch, da müsses sie gut sein -_-


----------



## Knacki1 (29. Januar 2007)

Der fährt aber auch richtig sauber würd ich ma sagen?!... und dem kanns wurscht sein wenn die Pedale + Kurbel hin sind... der kriegt eh sofort neue geschenkt.


----------



## BruteX23 (29. Januar 2007)

was ist denn mit der achse?? is die auch aus plastik? lol


----------



## wannabe_old (29. Januar 2007)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Der fährt aber auch richtig sauber würd ich ma sagen?!... und dem kanns wurscht sein wenn die Pedale + Kurbel hin sind... der kriegt eh sofort neue geschenkt.



genau das


----------



## DirtJumper III (29. Januar 2007)

also die pedale kaufen und wenn se halten kann man sich als sauberer fahrer einstufen... ich hab grad 11â¬ zur verfÃ¼gung


----------



## kanguru91 (29. Januar 2007)

ich hab sie mir jetzt bestellt mal gucken, teile euch mein Urteil mit wen ich sie getestet hab!


----------



## BruteX23 (29. Januar 2007)

ich hab sie mir auch mal bestellt, ich bin gespannt


----------



## kanguru91 (29. Januar 2007)

Yes, MAn!


----------



## wannabe_old (30. Januar 2007)

ich bin auch gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanguru91 (14. Februar 2007)

geh heute die Pedale holen werde sie auch bei nechster gelegenheit testen


----------



## Flatpro (14. Februar 2007)

du hast 2 wochen lang nichtsa gemacht?


----------



## Hertener (14. Februar 2007)

Apropos Plastik-Pedale: Erinnere mich da so ein paar Jahre zurück, Mitte der 80er, da hatte ich auch Pedale aus Plastik. Das tolle daran war, dass die nur eine Standfläche hatten. Die andere Seite diente als Kontergewicht, damit sich die Standfläche immer in die Waagerechte begab. Klappte auch, teilweise, ganz gut.

BTW: Für 11 oder 12 Euro kann man _fast_ nichts verkehrt machen.  Soll aber keiner der evil-street-moshaz hinterher kommen und schreien: Urgh, die Dinger halten nix.

just my 2 Cent


----------



## Flatpro (15. Februar 2007)

und sie werden kommen......


----------



## BruteX23 (20. Februar 2007)

so hab heute mal meine Plastikpedale rangebaut, und gleich mal in der Halle 4 Stunden probegefahren.

Fazit:
Sehr angenehmer Grip bei Trockenheit. Leicht. Die Pedale haben keine scharfe Kanten, oder überstehendes Plastik. Genausogroß, wie andere Pedale auch. 
Allerdings: 1 Pin ist bereits abgerissen.  Ich bin gespannt, wie lange die Teile halten


----------



## Mr.Brunox (20. Februar 2007)

jo mal sehen grind mal damit dann wirst du sehen  alda


----------



## kanguru91 (20. Februar 2007)

Ich hab heute zum ersten mal die Pedals getestet (mal Pedalgrind ausprobiert) 3Pins sind halb weg und ich bin nur drei oder vier mal gegrindet. Ich find lustig war auch mal ne Erfahrung


----------



## Flatpro (20. Februar 2007)

ich hab heute das erste mal in meinem leben jemanden auf die igno liste gesetzt. mein lieber mr brunox gibt einfach zu tolle kommentare hier ab, oh gott oh gott.


----------



## paule_p2 (21. Februar 2007)

der kann ja nicht ma sein fahrrad richtig schreiben... transation.... ts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanguru91 (8. März 2007)

Servus, wollte nur sagen das ich jetzt von den Odissey Plastik Pedale auf die Jim... ALU SB umgestiegen bin. Die Plastik kann ich ned empfehlen bin beim 360/Manuel180 etc. meistens weggerutscht, und ein Pedal im Schienbein ist nicht angenehm


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (8. März 2007)

ja das is bei keinem pedal angenehm


----------



## Lizard.King (25. September 2007)

hat sonst noch einer erfahrungen damit gemacht?? gute meinich..


----------



## Aceface (25. September 2007)

ja der alöx

http://www.gewichtsfetischisten.de/


für die 12 euro werd ich sie mir bald auch mal gönnen.


----------



## Trailst4R (25. September 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> hat sonst noch einer erfahrungen damit gemacht?? gute meinich..



warn echt okay für den preis und so. allerdings auf der seite wo du grindest und als normal sterblicher evtl auch mal das rail/curb berührst werden die dinger ziemlich schnell keine pins mehr haben und sozusagen abgeschliffen sein.auch so pedalgrind zeugs geht gut ab weil die dinger rutschen wie sau. allerdings is der verschleis dann schon hoch. sonst aber wars okay.


----------



## DirtJumper III (25. September 2007)

die dinger halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (25. September 2007)

für pegless fahrer absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## gmozi (26. September 2007)

Ist ne Überlegung wert ?!


----------



## Son (26. September 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ist ne Überlegung wert ?!



aber sowas von! wenn du nicht grindest noch mehr!


----------



## phoenixinflames (26. September 2007)

Halten bei mir super. Ein weiterer Vorteil: Man reißt sich die Hose nicht mehr an Pedalpins auf.
Grip ist besser als bei Jim Cs mit kurzen Pins.
Was grinden angeht, sollte man sich eben auf eine Grindseite festlegen, dann stört es auch nicht, dass da Pins fehlen.


----------



## *Souly* (26. September 2007)

bei http://gewichtsfetischisten.de/ gibt es nen test bericht zu den pedalen.

mfg


----------



## crmo_basher (28. September 2007)

Hey, habe paar in schwarz und weiß und bin sehr positiv überrascht (klar grinds an ledges bleiben aus) aber ist echt´ne günstige und sinnvolle Alternative. Einfach vor der Session Einsatzzweck abstecken und dann kurz umschrauben...ist nicht die Welt und mach ich mit meinen Pegs genauso.
btw Achse ist nicht aus Plastik...halte das aber auch nicht für eine ernst gemeinte Frage


----------



## I bins d i bins (28. September 2007)

fahr sie seit fast nem monat, bis jetzt null probleme, im dirt und street einsatz. grip is auch total in ordnung. also bis jetzt kann ich sie empfehlen.


----------



## Bmxer Fabian (9. Oktober 2007)

Fahre sie jetzt schon ne Woche, muss sagen hammer Grip.
Für Peglessfahrer Top


----------



## Lizard.King (9. Oktober 2007)

grip is echt top, gewicht auch.

preis sowieso


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Oktober 2007)

bin mal auf die neuen shadow pedale gespannt, wegen den metallpins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (9. Oktober 2007)

solche solln ja auch von Odyssey raus kommen, metalpins die das plastik zusammenhalten , also im grunde jedes teil einzeln austauschbar wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Master_P (9. Oktober 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> solche solln ja auch von Odyssey raus kommen, metalpins die das plastik zusammenhalten , also im grunde jedes teil einzeln austauschbar wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.



nenene alöx hat auffem leichtsinn bloq geschrieben das g-sport das macht...

alöx:- G-Sport hat eine Plastpedale mit Stahlpins; die Pedale ist in der horizontalen 2geteilt und wird von den Pins gehalten


----------



## Son (9. Oktober 2007)

achso ja, g-sport alta


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Oktober 2007)

naja ob odyssey oder g-sport die pedale macht is ja nun kein großer unterschied...


----------



## Son (10. Oktober 2007)

is ja auch wumpe, außerdem wars shadow


----------



## paule_p2 (10. Oktober 2007)

http://www.go211.com/videos/1653


beweis genug?


habs nur verwechselt weils ja im odyssey/ g-sport video drin war.


----------



## Son (10. Oktober 2007)

ja gut, dann meinte ich was anderes, war ich nicht ganz bei der sache


----------

